# Paellain a Cabela's 20" Dutch oven (Q-view)



## ncdodave (Jul 9, 2008)

I have several Cabella's 20" Dutch ovens and the lids make fantastic paella!




*Dutch oven Paella *

"Cast Iron Covered Wagon Cookin'; 

Using Big Iron" by David Herzog
  Â½ cup olive oil, divided
  12 chicken thighs
  3 Tbs. Emerilâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Essence
  2 Â½ tsp. Kosher salt divided
  2 lbs. Spanish chorizo, substitute Mexican Chorizo if not available, diced into1/4â€ half moons
  1 medium onion, chopped
  2 cups red bell peppers, chopped, about 2-3 peppers
  2 cups green bell peppers, chopped, about 2-3 peppers
  4 Tbs. minced garlic
  2 tsp. Saffron threads
  2 qts. chicken stock
  4 cups medium grain rice
  2 lbs. jumbo shrimp (shells and tails on, back split)
  1 lb. mussels, cleaned and de bearded
  1 lb. steamer clams, cleaned
  2 Â½ cups frozen peas, thawed

              In a large mixing bowl or tub season the chicken with 2 Tbs. essence and 2 tsp. salt. Toss the thighs to cover with seasonings. Heat a 20â€ Cabelaâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Dutch oven lid over a checkerboard pattern of briquettes, then add Â¼ cup of the olive oil to the lid. Once the oil starts to smoke cook the thighs on each side for 4 minutes per side to sear. Remove the chicken from the lid, and set aside. 
  Add remaining oil and chorizo and brown, stirring occasionally until well browned, about 7 minutes. Add onions, and peppers and continue cooking until onions are softened, about 5 minutes. Add the rice and sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] 3 minutes, then add garlic and saffron. Spread this mixture evenly across the lid then place the chicken thighs across the top of the mixture in a single layer.
  Pour about 1 qt. of the broth into the lid or as much liquid it will hold without over flowing. Cover with bottom and add more broth as needed in 15 to 20 minute intervals, adding as much as possible without over flowing until all the broth is used up.
  When the last of the broth is added, place the shrimp, mussels, and clams around the entire dish and cover. Cook 15 minutes, remove cover and sprinkle peas over the top, cover and remove from heat, let rest 7 to 10 minutes before serving. Serve from the lid on a lid trivet in the center of a table.
  Serves 8 two breasts per person, 16 one breast per person.

  *NOTE: This recipe may be doubled by cooking in the 20â€ Dutch oven by using the oven traditionally right-side up.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow I never thought of doing a paellas , I just use mine for bacon and eggs. You get a lodge emblem in reverse on your omlets but works well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Nice looking seafood Qview , made me hungry. 

I don't have the 20" just a 12" and a 10" but I don't cook for a crowd anyway. I will have to give that recipe a go next time I'm down on the coast and most of the seafood can be gleaned for free.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 19, 2008)

I could dive right into that! Looks great!


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 19, 2008)

MMMMMMM...damn, that looks like sum good eats Dave


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the points and comments! heres another tease of 600 biscuits baked in a 22" D.o.


----------



## erain (Sep 19, 2008)

that loooks great!!! gotta get my DO out for tha elk hunt, gotta ry this and a cuple of jeanies recipes out. thks for sharing dave!!!


----------



## cman95 (Sep 19, 2008)

You do know you making me hongry Dave!!


----------



## irish (Sep 19, 2008)

Mmmm paella. Dam. Now I gotta go buy some chorizo.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob has been talking about our Paella pan for the last few days.  Perchance it's time to yank it out and make some Paella, it's been years.  Thanks for the beautiful reminder.


----------



## bbally (Oct 7, 2008)

Put the seafood to it!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great lookin' dish my friend, from one paella maker to another.


----------



## bbally (Oct 7, 2008)

A couple shots from a smaller event at one of the local wineries.







Proper seasoning for the Chef!







And why does he do it?  For the chicks that show up to party!!!!


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 7, 2008)

bbally,
great lookin set up! as for the chicks theres only one other reason... FOR THE LOVE OF GREAT FOOD!!!


----------

